# Brass Track Quality YES/NO????????????



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Anybody here on this forum had any experience with this track listed on the "Evil Bay"?????????????????? German Quality Brass code 332????????????????? Regal

BRASS TRACK CODE 332 - G SCALE 50Ft. *GERMAN QUALITY* - eBay (item 150484489813 end time Sep-23-10 10:31:14 PDT)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks like Axles stuff from Train Li, if it is its good Quality for sure


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

If you scroll down to the bottom of that site, you will see: 

"You will love the detail of the square and hex bolts and of course we made sure that the bolts are differently positioned on every single tie, just like in the real world â€" no two screws ever tighten in the same position. This gives "rivetâ€œ counting a complete new meaning." 

Pretty good, as a track buyer, you'd not want anything less than prototypical


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 25 Aug 2010 11:12 AM 
It looks like Axles stuff from Train Li, if it is its good Quality for sure









Looks very much like Axels proline stuff. Including the grey "cement" ties. Possibly a parallel import. 
They have a webshop as well, but I can't seem to find all the ties there.

Also they refer to the track as "Train-line 45". Train-line 45 is sold all over Europe and they basically took over much of the track market when LGB was in limbo.

Not certain if Train-line 45 is the same as Axels stuff.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Seems more reasonably priced at Train-Li though 
(Edit: I did not check everything)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Train line 45 is some of what Axle does sell, i have a few of his Train line 45 Switchs, they are very nice Nickel plated as well.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 30 Sep 2010 04:30 PM 
Train line 45 is some of what Axle does sell, i have a few of his Train line 45 Switchs, they are very nice Nickel plated as well.

Whatever happens I will, now that I have used Nickel silver once, neverever go back to brass. I do have a brass loop for battery power, but I will never ever buy just plain brass again.
So nickel silver or nickel plated all the way. 

Just an observation.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or stainless... 

Greg


----------

